# WinCC flexible 2008 SP1: Grafik in einer Grafikliste blinken lassen?



## Grimsey (9 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir Bildbausteine für Motoren und Ventile erstellt.
Die Symbolik für Ein, Aus, Anlauf und Störung habe ich über Grafiklisten realisiert.
Klappt soweit sehr sehr gut.

Nun ist mir nur noch aufgefallen, dass man beim Anlauf oder Stoppen eines Aktors die Grafik zum besseren Verständnis ja blinken lassen könnte.

Nach längerer Suche habe ich aber leider noch keinen Weg gefunden, wie ich eine Grafik, die Bestandteil einer Grafikliste ist, blinken lassen kann.

Wie würdet Ihr das realisieren? Habt ihr da eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für Eure kreativen Vorschläge!


----------



## PN/DP (9 September 2010)

Über die Grafik aus der Grafikliste eine zweite feste Grafik legen, 
die nur dann blinkend und sichtbar ist, wenn das Ventil blinken soll.
Diese Grafik blinkt dann sichtbar - unsichtbar - sichtbar - ...
Bei unsichtbar sieht man dann die Grafik von der Grafikliste.

Harald


----------



## Grimsey (9 September 2010)

Danke für den Tipp,

habs aber anders hinbekommen.
Die einzelnen Grafiken der Grafikliste werden ja über eine Variable ein- oder ausgeblendet. Ich ändere den Wert übers SPS-Programm für die Zeit des Anlaufes einfach so, dass jeweils für eine gewisse Zeit die Grafik1, und danach für eine gewisse Zeit die Grafik2 angezeigt wird.
Klappt prima und war im Grunde einfach...wenn man es einmal hat.

Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (9 September 2010)

Klar kann man das einfach so realisieren. Die Grafik blinkt dann halt nicht schneller als die Aktualisierungszeit der Variable und wahrscheinlich auch unregelmäßig, weil die Variablen-Aktualisierungszeit nicht mit der Variablenänderung synchronisiert ist. Wenn die Zeiten in einem ungünstigen Verhältnis stehen, dann blinkt die Grafik gar nicht oder vielleicht nur einmal in einer Minute.

Harald


----------



## kassla (10 September 2010)

PN/DP hat recht. Die Variablen bzw. die Symbole blinken ggf. unregelmäßig. Besser ist sein Vorschlag mit einer zusätzlichen fixen Grafik als unterstes Objekt im Bildbaustein. Das vorgelegte Symbol hingegen mit einem Wert der Variablen blinken lassen. Wir haben's jedenfalls so gelöst ...


----------

